# How is your corps Physical Fitness



## future medic (30 May 2006)

I recently completed the standard PT test with my corps that I CI with. I was supprised with how the personal physical standards had dropped with the individual cadet. Not saying they did poorly, however when I was a cadet with this corps, our results were usually much higher. With the growing rate of obesity in children now a days this is starting to become a concern to me. On average, how does your corps do on the Physical Fitness test? Please remember that this is a poll for your corps, *NOT* your personal fitness level. 

Thanks a lot for voting!
 SCOTT


----------



## qyrang (6 Jun 2006)

Agreed many cadets in our corps are overweight and have trouble completing the tests. But there are a few who excell profoundly!


----------



## future medic (7 Jun 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> Agreed many cadets in our corps are overweight and have trouble completing the tests. But there are a few who excel profoundly!



I agree with this as well as my corps has many cadets that will just excel, it was the big drop in personal fitness that caught me by suprise. To many Cheetos and watching TV 

 Scott


----------



## qyrang (7 Jun 2006)

I have gold fitness, so this may seem biased. But on the other hand, it doesn't seem that hard, 30 push-ups, 30 sit-ups, 170 standing long jump, and 5 beep test. Although this doesn't seem like much, there were cadets who received <1 on the beep test. I think that this is completely unacceptable considering that we are an armoured reconnaissance corp.
 Any Suggestions? 

                Thanks, Geoff


----------



## Burrows (7 Jun 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> I have gold fitness, so this may seem biased. But on the other hand, it doesn't seem that hard, 30 push-ups, 30 sit-ups, 170 standing long jump, and 5 beep test. Although this doesn't seem like much, there were cadets who received <1 on the beep test. I think that this is completely unacceptable considering that we are an armoured reconnaissance corp.
> Any Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, Geoff



Stick to the requirements that DCdts has set.  If they are able to meet the bronze requirements then that is all that should be required, regardless of unit affiliation.  After all, you're cadets, you aren't driving around in vehicles doing the Armoured Recce thing.


----------



## qyrang (8 Jun 2006)

Good Point. Its just that I have an issue about being the best and if our cadets are not at the standard, then I feel I have failed somewhere along the line.

                    -Geoff


----------



## Kid_Recruit (12 Jun 2006)

Hey,

 I think one of the reasons for the drop in physical fitness is because of the way its viewed. Cadets don't worry about it because all it qualifies us for is a badge. Most cadets laugh or disrespect it (well at my corp anyway) I had the best PT in my corp, 50 push ups, 50 sit ups and 9:38 on the 2.4 k run. Yet I received nothing special for it, maybe a few handshakes but nothing big. It really discouraged me from do anything anymore in the cadet movement. I know it is actually looked up upon in the Canadian forces or recognized, so I guess its good there. Any way this may just me ranting on but it really disappoints me to see the increase in obesity in our youth and the lack of good physical health. Hope it starts to look up cause if it goes at this rate we re in for a very unhealthy future, in the corporate world anyway :.

byes


----------



## Burrows (12 Jun 2006)

Kid_Recruit said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I think one of the reasons for the drop in physical fitness is because of the way its viewed. Cadets don't worry about it because all it qualifies us for is a badge. Most cadets laugh or disrespect it (well at my corp anyway) I had the best PT in my corp, 50 push ups, 50 sit ups and 9:38 on the 2.4 k run. Yet I received nothing special for it, maybe a few handshakes but nothing big. It really discouraged me from do anything anymore in the cadet movement. I know it is actually looked up upon in the Canadian forces or recognized, so I guess its good there. Any way this may just me ranting on but it really disappoints me to see the increase in obesity in our youth and the lack of good physical health. Hope it starts to look up cause if it goes at this rate we re in for a very unhealthy future, in the corporate world anyway :.
> 
> byes



CORPS CORPS CORPS CORPS CORPS!!!

The Cadet program aims to promote physical fitness, not to make every 12 year old into the incredible Hulk.  If you're looking for more rewards than staying healthy and getting a nice shiny badge then you're not there for the right reason.


----------



## qyrang (13 Jun 2006)

True, cadets is all about having fun and if you think you aren't being "rewarded enough" then you need to either put more effort into cadets or you need an attitude adjustment.


----------



## ryanmann356 (19 Jun 2006)

Its harder to enforce PT in larger corps since more cadets are able to cheat on their push ups in the back rows of the platoons.  Its also harder to take an entire corps on a run when you have 60-70 cadets to manage and only 7 or 8 seniors NCOs to supervise


----------



## future medic (19 Jun 2006)

Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> Its also harder to take an entire corps on a run when you have 60-70 cadets to manage and only 7 or 8 seniors NCOs to supervise



Give each senior 10 cadets and send them out at different times. Maybe 5 min intervals?


----------



## qyrang (20 Jun 2006)

That makes sense, but perhaps some of the corporals or master corporals should be instructing so that they gain respect and leadership skills. Just a thought.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (26 Jun 2006)

Its not just the physical standards that have dropped though. With the newer generations of cadets, I am seeing less and less motivation in them in more than a few aspects. However, referring Back to the topic at hand, to motivate the Cadets during the PT testing, the Seniors have to establish a good esprit-de-corps for the others. You cant go into the AFCT with a bias about yourself, and even when u fall out of the section of testing, keep motivating eachother, and strongly encourage it.


----------



## qyrang (27 Jun 2006)

The truly hard part is becoming friends with the people you order around. (When I say friends, I mean that you are able to talk to each other easily) . Buschgirl427, I have also noticed this lack of morale in the cadets. I have overheard cadets saying "this is sooo boring, why am I here?, do I HAVE to go to this parade?" Although the seniors are doing the best they can to make cadets a fun place to be.  Mind you these are just some examples. But there are some of the younger cadets who want to be there and are always volunteering. Its these cadets who will excel profoundly and maybe, just maybe they can convince the others to enjoy it.  :-X Just a bit off topic sorry :-X


----------



## Buschgirl427 (27 Jun 2006)

The Cadet program needs a new aspect to it. It needs a new attraction, to get kids want to be involved. You are right, there is only so much one can do to keep the cadets entertained, but there is work to be done.


----------



## qyrang (28 Jun 2006)

Looks like there is a bit of work to be done   but I believe that the "attraction" will come soon enough... :


----------



## future medic (12 Jul 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> The truly hard part is becoming friends with the people you order around. (When I say friends, I mean that you are able to talk to each other easily)



Treat them with a great deal of respect. You may have the higher rank and position however don't get into the frame of mind that THEY work for YOU as your relationship with your troops is not a one way street. Always put yourself last when dealing with your cadets' needs over your needs and respect will come from them. With respect from them, then they will listen and obey your commands with little fuse and will accomplish the task smoothly. 

As for Morale, great morale and negative morale only needs one person to affect it. As a great leader one should always have a sense of positive morale as your troops will see this and will ultimately raise their morale. Same thing goes with negative morale, bad attitude comes with lower morale and will bring negative attitude  with it.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (24 Jul 2006)

Its all over the place, and Its espectially noticable at summer camp this year. In Vernon, they've taken out the PT and its now called "wake-up" routine. All it is, is a 5 minute stretch, 15-20 mins of a game, and another 2 min cool down stretch. Its pathetic. Im so disappointed in the program this year. One of the main goals of the Cadet program is to promote physical fitness; how can we do that without having a physical fitness aspect to summer camp??!


----------



## future medic (26 Jul 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> One of the main goals of the Cadet program is to promote physical fitness; how can we do that without having a physical fitness aspect to summer camp??!



Excellent point. I can see that maybe a soccer or baseball game in the morning will give you your needed 30min a day exercise, but how is this going to help the cadet gain any strength or major cardio benefit. I think I'll stick to a 30min run and push ups


----------



## Smurf (12 Oct 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> Its all over the place, and Its especially noticeable at summer camp this year. In Vernon, they've taken out the PT and its now called "wake-up" routine. All it is, is a 5 minute stretch, 15-20 mins of a game, and another 2 min cool down stretch. Its pathetic. Im so disappointed in the program this year. One of the main goals of the Cadet program is to promote physical fitness; how can we do that without having a physical fitness aspect to summer camp??!



I went to Vernon this year and I absolutely agree with your point. The small amount of "wake-up" we actually did was pitiful but what was even worse was the fact that most of the time we were awake too late and didn't even have time for it. About three quarters of the people in the barracks I was assigned to just wouldn't immediately wake up. They wasted so much of our time every morning.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (19 Oct 2006)

I believe there is an appeal going around to get the old PT program back. There were some cadets who were lazy and didn't want to do PT, but you get that everywhere. If it comes around to you, make sure you add your name and your corps number, and it is being presented to the Cadet Chief in Ottawa.


----------



## D. Nicholson (23 Oct 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> That makes sense, but perhaps some of the corporals or master corporals should be instructing so that they gain respect and leadership skills. Just a thought.



Amen.


----------

